# Shark!



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Just got my new toy. took some time to get it right but i love it

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150303263452940


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Tried the link, but it says "Content Currently Unavailable."


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

OK. Now it's working.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

The Skink said:


> Just got my new toy. took some time to get it right but i love it
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150303263452940


Hi Skink. That link is coming up where it reads " content currently unavailable ". Am I doing something wrong on my end ?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

try this link
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150303263452940#!/photo.php?v=269169829777986


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I have really been tempted to get one of those, but am trying not to spend any more money right now. This didn't help...


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Still cant see but you get an A for effort!!!


----------

